# Upgraded Wiper arms?



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember seeing somewhere that the wiper arms from 2002+ A6 are better then 2001- A6. I have experienced how bad the arms are on my 2001. They tend to skip over parts of the windshield and trying to bend them more does not help. I am currently running a 20" winter blade on the passenger side and a 21" Bosch Icon on the drivers side. This helps a lot as it does not skip much, but it is not perfect.
It is dumping out and will stay this way until May, at the earliest. So I am curious if anyone has swapped the later years arms onto the earlier cars and how it worked out?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (Snowhere)*

Well I have the later ones on mine with the aero wipers and they work perfectly. They cover all the screen and never lift off at speed - not much more you'd ask from them really http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yours sound like Corrado wipers - that must be really annoying!
Mine are off the car at the moment, so if you need any pics lmk


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (MikkiJayne)*

Mikki, if you could e-mail them to [email protected] that would be great. I am talking to a dealership right now and it would be good to make sure I get the right ones. Part #s would be a bonus too, as I have to prepay for them before they will order them.
The rado ones were easy to upgrade with the grinding trick, the A6 ones will not benefit from the same massaging and considering the weather conditions here, I need good wipers fast!
Tanks!










_Modified by Snowhere at 3:11 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (Snowhere)*

I'll just post 'em here so everyone can see








These are the arms:








Where the blade attaches:








The whole assembly - see how curved the blades are:








Part numbers are:
Driver's side arm (lhd) 4B1 955 407 D
Pass side arm (lhd) 4B1 955 408 D
Wiper blade 4B1 955 425 B x2
All the bits are about $20-25 each, so $100 and you should be set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mikki x


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (MikkiJayne)*

Thanks Mikki! My stealership wants $66 per arm and I am not sure if that is the aero arms are not! $200+ for both fronts and a new back is more then I would like to spend.
I was looking for a part out of a newer A6, but currently there are none, so I might have to see what Christain can get them for.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (Snowhere)*

Wow thats expensive. Usually you guys pay about $=£ for stuff Like this I thought?
You should definitely be able to get some from Europe though, off the 2002my >
Not the V8 though - according to my Etka that never got the Aero wipers


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Upgraded Wiper arms? (MikkiJayne)*

I might just bite the bullet and buy new ones. I am not comfortable in driving the car in bad weather with the stock wipers. Seeing how bad weather is our good weather, I skied deep powder today







, fixing them sooner would be a lot safer then later.


----------

